# Neolamprologus gracilis



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Are Neolamprologus gracilis tough to find in the hobby? I checked all of the cichlid forum sponsors and nobody carries them. Since they stay a little smaller than the other brichardi/pulcher types I wanted to go with them. So far, no luck finding them.

If anybody has pictures of their gracilis it would be awesome if you could share.

Aaron


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

i've been looking for them for a year myself. I found a breeder in Ohio, but after several requests for him ship them, he kinda disappeared. I'd be interested to see if you find them!


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

They are really neat looking neolamp,here is a pic of a juvenile just starting to get the long trailers on the caudal fin.


----------



## axelfoley (Mar 11, 2010)

nice photo! approximately how large is it?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Beachtan I found them lol.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

The fish in the photo is around 2 inches and has a little more growing to do.Much of their length will be their long caudal fin extensions.

They do seem to be not as aggressive as N.brichardi.I have a pair in a 20 long with some smaller size Victorians and they only defend their cave.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ahud said:


> Beachtan I found them lol.


WHERE?????!!!!!!!!!!! you suck. (just kidding  ) did you order them from somewhere?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Sent ya a PM Beach. I'm pretty stoked, I think they will make a fantastic display.

Dmiller,

Do yours do the whole step breeding thing, where older fry take care of younger fry?


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I got mine from an awesome breeder in KC. I got his whole group. Have only been able to keep a few fry though, mostly due to the small group of J.Transcrp with them, 55gal. I removed the Julies today in an effort to step up my breeding of these. They do constantly breed and have not shown much aggression towards the Julies. Seem to not be able to defend the young or the young are alittle too adventurous?

One thing I have noticed on these is that they are jumpers....even more than my Cyps were. They seem to find the smallest opening in the tops to jump out of.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not sure sulfurhead,

I would be happy to let you know once they start breeding. From just reading online, it seems that the general opinion on them is that they are less aggressive than brichardi/pulcher.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

With that said:

Do you guys think I should add anything to the tank for the gracilis to guard from? Even if its something like danios, or some type of live bearer?

Parental care will always be may favorite thing about the hobby, its really my most important criteria when picking new species to work with.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm actually thinking of adding a pair of sunspot brevis. They stay closer to their shells, can easily protect themselves(against gracilis,hopefully), and PROBABLY won't impede Gracilis spawning. I'm thinking if they are are off to one side of the 55, a rockless area, they will keep to themselves?

Anyone have some thoughts of this combo in a 55?


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

Terrible phone pics, but here is one who didn't mind taking pics.........glass is dirty!


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

Look at them choppers


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it likely that siblings will accept each other as helpers when a pair forms among them? I have 5 Gracilis taking over the right side and the rock work, and they won't allow the Ameca or the other three gracilis on that side of the tank. I doubt I will see the typical aggression since its a 125g with about 20" of sand separating the two rock piles.

Not sure if what I am seeing is just your typical territory split or if I have fry. Everybody says you never know you have fry until you see the cloud.

These fish are beautiful by the way for those that have not seen them in person. I'm letting mine grow out a little more and then I plan to post pictures on this thread. The tail extensions keep getting longer and longer.


----------



## mlincoln75 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a breeding colony of Neolamprologus gracilis.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Item (fish) for sale or wanted - PM

The 'Discussion Board' is for aquaria related discussion of a non-commercial nature only. We have created a Classifieds section that allows members to post items for sale or for want. Please take advantage of this resource, as it can be quite effective. Thanks for your consideration in this matter; we appreciate you as a member.

Here is a link to the Classifieds section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/


----------

